# Temple Brewing in Liquidation



## carniebrew (9/5/13)

Looks like we're losing another local brewer...just when we thought the world of craft brewing was going gangbusters?

http://www.insolvencyappointments.com.au/2013/05/temple-brewing-company-pty-ltd-formerly-tas-temple-brewery-brasserie.html


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

Heard this last night and was very disappointed. Ron and Renata are great people and Temple make great beers.
Hopefully they get to continue doing what they enjoy somewhere else with less stress and less responsibility.


----------



## Yob (9/5/13)

probably because Manticle moved out of Brunswick..

..seriously though, thats pretty shit, thought that was a great venue.

ed: damn.. he beat me into it


----------



## Bizier (9/5/13)

Terrible news.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/5/13)

Will miss their Oatmeal Stout.

Won't miss their miserly bar-food and overpriced drinks prices. There's usually a reason businesses go out-of-business in a growing (craft beer) market.


----------



## Adam Howard (9/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Will miss their Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Won't miss their miserly bar-food and overpriced drinks prices. There's usually a reason businesses go out-of-business in a growing (craft beer) market.


Very true, they seemed to spend too much time being pretentious beer ponces and not enough time kicking goals on the business side. As Jamil says, it's not about making good beer, anyone can do that, it's about making sure your beer sells strongly. The way I see it the only way to stay in the craft beer market in Australia in the long term is to make sure you have a main product that gets the s**t marketed out of it/sells itself and then do your little quirky beers on the side.


----------



## Blitzer (9/5/13)

Temple Midnight IPA was absolutely delicious.. I will have to buy all the bottles I can now.


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Will miss their Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Won't miss their miserly bar-food and overpriced drinks prices. There's usually a reason businesses go out-of-business in a growing (craft beer) market.



Must have changed since I was last there. Food used to be great and I never found the prices over the top. Haven't been for quite a few months though.


----------



## drew9242 (9/5/13)

No!! They had some brillant beers on tap when i had the pleasure to vist them. I would have made the trip out there next time i was in melbourne for shore.


----------



## Robbo2234 (9/5/13)

Was there a few months back, the beers were good, the food was OK too! yeah a bit on the high side on cost but you expect that in a fancy place. I tried to ask a few people behind the bar about brewing and they just stared back at me blankly.. a shame another place down the drain, just need more of these types up in Sydney!


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

Seems like some people here frequent the place and love the beer, maybe ask them to release their recipes to home brewers, if they're not going to be around anymore?


----------



## tiprya (9/5/13)

The recipes and brands are forming part of the business sale in the liquidation.


----------



## seanicus (9/5/13)

Second best brewery in Australia behind Feral I would say
what a shame


----------



## djar007 (9/5/13)

Damn shame. I thought they were renovating.


----------



## smudge (9/5/13)

I haven't been to the brewery but I think it was Temple who brewed a Belgian for the inaugural AHB conference in Melbourne. It was sensational. All the other beers that were matched to the courses provided the actual recipes but Temple didn't because it was their proprietary recipe. I always thought that was the wrong decision.

I hope the owners don't lose too much skin in the process and wish them all the best.


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

tiprya said:


> The recipes and brands are forming part of the business sale in the liquidation.


So what exactly is the story there? Another brewery will buy and brew their recipes?


----------



## smudge (9/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> So what exactly is the story there? Another brewery will buy and brew their recipes?


The recipes themselves are worthless. The brand names may or may not be worth something but I would doubt it.


----------



## tiprya (9/5/13)

If someone wants to buy the business and continue to market the 'Temple' brand, they would want to use the proper recipes.

I doubt it will go like that, more like it will get parted out, equipment, premises etc and the brand and recipes will disapear.


----------



## Edak (9/5/13)

It is a shame but the impression I had when I went there was that it was - as suggested earlier - "poncy". I paid waaay to much for two pints of good beer, it wasn't even that fantastic but perhaps it was my choices. I do remember that my wife was the only woman in the venue which was relatively busy. When women don't go somewhere you know something is wrong.

That being said I probably wouldn't have ever returned because of that impression, whereas I go to other breweries very often.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/5/13)

Alehouse Project is less than 50 metres around the corner.

Funnily enough, the time I went, they had the Temple Midnight IPA on tap for 50c per pot *less* than at the actual brewery. So much for the costs of logistics


----------



## tiprya (9/5/13)

The place was done up pretty swanky, and the food was reasonably high-end for a brew-pub.

I didn't think the beers were overpriced though, and they had a great range: saisons, hefes, black IPA.

It certainly gave me the impression that they had pots of money.


----------



## Charst (9/5/13)

Very sad to hear, the couple times i'd been there i talked to either Ron or Renata and they were both very generous with their time.
I went to the Barleywine dinner only a month back and they both talked about the future without any note of hesitation. 
Maybe it was there but by then id had a few due to the their fantastic generosity.

Regarding the price of sherbets and food to what i seen both were very good quality and I expect to pay a bit for that.

Having said all that i didn't notice their beer on tap half as much as Thunder Road around Brunswick and maybe that was part of the issue.

Sad because even Temple's worst beer was more flavourful and interesting than anything ive had out of TR.


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/13)

If Australia's anything like what I saw in the American craft brew industry from 1989 through 2003 there will be a boatload of good and bad breweries that don't make it through this stage of the craft brew expansion. 

Australia is a very different market, even if only in size, but from what I see (which ain't rocket surgery) we are in a pretty nascent stage.

I myself think Temple went a bit far a bit fast for where we are in the growth process. The Alehouse Project seems a stronger model at the moment than the high-end brew pub. But maybe in Sydney? I only have direct experience with Melbourne's scene.


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

smudge said:


> I haven't been to the brewery but I think it was Temple who brewed a Belgian for the inaugural AHB conference in Melbourne. It was sensational. All the other beers that were matched to the courses provided the actual recipes but Temple didn't because it was their proprietary recipe. I always thought that was the wrong decision.
> 
> I hope the owners don't lose too much skin in the process and wish them all the best.


Contrariwise, I've spoken with Ron over a pint and picked his brain on their beers for everything from yeast choice for their saison to malt grists and hop shcedules and he's always been forthcoming. He used to be an award winning homebrewer and retained that passion for giving and for good beer.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (9/5/13)

Reality check for those who want to live the micro brew dream. Not familiar with these guys but must be hard knowing the sweat blood tears and money that goes into small business.


----------



## /// (9/5/13)

Don't like folks going out of business much. But, they were expensive in keg, but melb beer compared to Sydney generally is.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (9/5/13)

Absolutely gutted Ron and Renata put there heart and soul into that brewery and their beers. They have worked hard at it for many years and it's such a same the new brewery venture didn't turn out. It is easy to speculate as to why but I am sure like most things there is more too it than we know. They have always supported and encouraged home brewers and their passion for beer and the industry has always been inspiring.


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/13)

Yeah, it's too easy to be analytical. Totally sucks, plain and simple.


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> Reality check for those who want to live the micro brew dream. Not familiar with these guys but must be hard knowing the sweat blood tears and money that goes into small business.


I watched Ron spray starsan into individual 330 mL bottles when they first started bottling - about 10:30 pm on a day when they were closed to the public.

Temple hosted our BJCP study group last year for 14 weeks, provided us with space and refreshments and Ron even gave one of the tech talks with minimal notice. They were anything but poncy (although everyone has their own perspective and should feel free to express it).

They've happily sponsored Melbourne brewers for various competitions whenever they've been asked. Good people with a passion for good beer and it hasn't worked out.

Bummer.


----------



## bum (9/5/13)

Shit. Location is a bit crap for me so never got there despite always wanting to.

Only ever had a beer of theirs on tap once (quite recently) and it was absolute magic despite not being the type of beer I'd normally buy. Sad news. Wonder if some contract brewer might scoop up the name?

[EDIT: can't spell "beer", apparently]
[EDIT 2: had a few bottled examples, only once on tap]


----------



## sp0rk (10/5/13)

According to Brews News, they're not closing
There was a partnership disagreement, so they went into voluntary liquidation
Looks like they'll be buying everything back after the liquidation

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2013/05/statement-regarding-temple-liquidation/


----------



## Edak (10/5/13)

sp0rk said:


> According to Brews News, they're not closing
> There was a partnership disagreement, so they went into voluntary liquidation
> Looks like they'll be buying everything back after the liquidation
> 
> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2013/05/statement-regarding-temple-liquidation/


Now that explains it. Good to know that it was just politics and not permanent. 

When I said poncy earlier I meant the venue, not the brewers. I am sure that the owners are really generous and swell hut all that glass and fancy set up makes the place less comfortable to me. It makes me think that I am paying for the fancy stuff more than the beer. 

I personally love the way Mountain Goat did it, they made the consumer comfortable and offered good value whilst on premises. It was comfortable enough for my wife and I to host out engagement party there in 2007 (the current venue had only been open to the public for a short time then). Now they are getting a little too big for their shoes.


----------



## carniebrew (10/5/13)

sp0rk said:


> According to Brews News, they're not closing
> There was a partnership disagreement, so they went into voluntary liquidation
> Looks like they'll be buying everything back after the liquidation
> 
> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2013/05/statement-regarding-temple-liquidation/


Great news they're not folding, but it must be massively frustrating to have to go through liquidation just to settle a partnership dispute. Sounds like one of those situations where the only ones making any money are the lawyers/liqiudators.


----------



## manticle (10/5/13)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Econwatson (10/5/13)

carniebrew said:


> Great news they're not folding, but it must be massively frustrating to have to go through liquidation just to settle a partnership dispute. Sounds like one of those situations where the only ones making any money are the lawyers/liqiudators.


In the UK at least, partnership law states that if one partner leaves the business, the entire partnership must be dissolved, with the remaining partners forming a new partnership.


----------



## krausenhaus (10/5/13)

Awesome. Although I'm assuming it will be closed for a while until all this is sorted?

I'll be in Melbourne in a couple of weeks for GABS and was really looking forward to visiting.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/5/13)

Great news, glad to hear they're still hanging in the game. Hope all goes well and timely for them and Ron's back looking over the mash tun soon


----------



## SharkBayBrew (13/5/13)

According to SV Partners Temple Brewing Co has gone under. They are taking all kinds of offers, be it for all the equipment, the band name etc. From what it sounds, there was a lot of bank finance to get the company going not just pure cash shareholders and they are now looking to liquidate to pay the debts. You have to sign a confidentially agreement (also costs $150) before they will even give you access to the list of all the equipment that is for sale and its a make an offer scenario, they wouldn't give and asking price.

If anyone else has more information it would be great to know if they are just going to auction off the brewhouse and fermenters etc like flying horse did a while ago.


----------



## Spiesy (13/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Alehouse Project is less than 50 metres around the corner.
> 
> Funnily enough, the time I went, they had the Temple Midnight IPA on tap for 50c per pot *less* than at the actual brewery. So much for the costs of logistics


Wouldn't make sense for them to undercut a customer. That's a great way to end up without any customers. And a brewer stands to make a lot more through distribution than simply selling directly.

On the food topic, my wife and I used to go there - and the food was awesome, particularly the chilli - sooooo good. Then the Chef went, as did the menu, and the quality of food. We never went back after that...


----------



## Chiph (20/5/13)

My two cents: best beer in Melbourne. Very friendly customer service. Ron and Ranata very generous with time and hospitality. Their last chef Sam is simply amazing. Loves food and beer. Rapidly became our favourite venue. Really really want them back.


----------



## jc64 (20/5/13)

SharkBayBrew said:


> According to SV Partners Temple Brewing Co has gone under. They are taking all kinds of offers, be it for all the equipment, the band name etc. From what it sounds, there was a lot of bank finance to get the company going not just pure cash shareholders and they are now looking to liquidate to pay the debts. You have to sign a confidentially agreement (also costs $150) before they will even give you access to the list of all the equipment that is for sale and its a make an offer scenario, they wouldn't give and asking price.
> 
> If anyone else has more information it would be great to know if they are just going to auction off the brewhouse and fermenters etc like flying horse did a while ago.


Check out the link that Spork posted earlier in the thread, seem's to explain the situation.


----------

